# PayPal



## Adam Wille (4. Mai 2002)

Hoi,

also wer eBay nutzt, der wird ja schon des öfteren sicherlich mal auf Leutz gestossen sein, die PayPal-Accounts besaßen und über diese traden wollten.
Die Seite von dieser habe ich schon aufgesucht, aber ist ja wohl in Englisch gehalten.

Daher also meine Frage:
Kann mir vielleicht jemand zusammenfassen, was es damit auf sich hat, ob der Spaß was kostet und was so generell erfüllt sein muss?

Wäre nett,
Geist


----------



## Kautzen (8. Oktober 2005)

würd mich auch mal intressieren
Maddin


----------



## Kautzen (8. Oktober 2005)

hab was:
 Mit einem PayPal-Konto können Sie Zeit und Aufwand beim Bezahlen sparen: PayPal verkürzt den Weg zwischen Käufer und Verkäufer und sichert beiden "gute Geschäfte".



       Einfach schnell und sicher! 
Mit PayPal bezahlen Sie bequem: Nach dem Ende einer Auktion genügen zwei Klicks und schon ist das Geschäft wirklich abgeschlossen.


Sie brauchen Ihre Bankdaten nicht neu einzugeben. Diese müssen nur einmal hinterlegt werden, wenn Sie sich bei PayPal anmelden.


Nutzen Sie das bequeme Lastschriftverfahren oder bezahlen Sie per Banküberweisung oder Kreditkarte bzw. laden Sie Ihr PayPal-Guthaben auf.


PayPal überträgt Ihre Zahlungen in Echtzeit auf das PayPal-Konto des Empfängers. So kann Ihre Ware gleich nach dem Kauf verschickt werden.


Als Verkäufer können Sie den erhaltenen Betrag jederzeit auf Ihr Bankkonto überweisen und jederzeit frei über Ihr PayPal-Guthaben verfügen. 





       Ein Konto, vier Wege sicher zu zahlen:

       Mit PayPal können Sie immer zahlen. Wie, das entscheiden Sie selbst: 
Aus dem Guthaben auf Ihrem PayPal-Konto: Wenn Sie PayPal regelmäßig oder auch als Verkäufer nutzen, zahlen Sie direkt aus dem Guthaben (PayPal wie eine Geldkarte nutzen). Bitte beachten Sie: PayPal wird immer zuerst Ihr Guthaben für eine Zahlung einsetzen und nur die Differenz von Bankkonto oder Kreditkarte dazubuchen.


Bequem per Lastschriftverfahren: So zahlen Sie immer direkt und ohne Umwege. Immer wenn Sie uns dazu bevollmächtigen buchen wir den Betrag gleich von Ihrem Bankkonto ab. Das ist für Sie der einfachste und sicherste Weg zu bezahlen.


Per Kreditkarte: Die Alternative für alle Fälle und vor allem im Ausland oder für größere Beträge sehr beliebt.


Klassisch per Banküberweisung: Mit PayPal zahlen Sie immer sicher. Im Einzelfall können Sie den Rechnungsbetrag auch gesondert an PayPal überweisen, wir leiten den Betrag dann an den Empfänger weiter. Wie immer bei Zahlungen mit PayPal müssen Sie keine Bankdaten an Dritte herausgeben und genießen bei eBay Käuferschutz bis 500 Euro. Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Standardüberweisung 2-3 Tage dauern kann, bis sie beim Empfänger ist. 

danke für die schnellen antworten


----------



## Tobias Menzel (8. Oktober 2005)

Sag mal, was soll das - Werbung oder was? (Vor allem, dass Du Dir Deine "Frage" nach nur zwei Minuten selbst beantwortest - der Thread ist viele Jahre alt.   )
.


----------

